# Sekonda 23 Jewel



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bought a sekonda watch 23 j ,but it keeps starting and stopping,it was full wound when it arrived and started with a shake ,it then ran about an hour i tried it on stopped.Since then it has ran seconds then hours.Can it run with a broken mainspring,what causes this to happen.I am a total newcomer so forgive my ignorance.Thanks .ianb.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Stopping and starting could be anything from a sticking mainspring to just needing a clean and lubrication. A service should sort it out.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a similar problem and a service by Roy sorted it.


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks guys unfotunately the hairspring is out ,i think it is passed its sell by date ,i gutted as i love it,can this be fixed ?Or is it cheaper to find another.I would be grateful for any contacts who can repair the sekonda,i am pleasantly surprised at the quality.ianb


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sadly finding another is probably cheaper. I have two of these and I really like them too, especially at the price


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

What movement is it?


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

It is a 23 j it is marked SU 2209 it is black dialled with roman numerals ,i love it and would like it repaired,i am being swayed to these wstches the gold movement is a delight,it is only my novice opinion,the seller has kindly said he would send me a 23j in working order so i will keep you informed.I will find out how to post pictures,as i just bought some sekondas for spares and would welcome input.Thanks for replying its as if i have someone to ask advice from as it is a new hobby.best regards.ianb


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

P.S love the blue dial and red second hand,good looking watch.ian.


----------

